# Hi, is this end of my world?



## Bailey2001

hi everyone

well...after months of toe tingling and things just not adding up (rashes not clearing etc)..i went and had a diabetes test this morning

and to my horror i came up at 7.2mm (after nothing to eat since last night)

obviously, im quite upset, think you could tell that by my blood pressure reading! 

i have an appointment with my doc tomorrow to see what can be done etc..so at the moment my knowledge is limited, so i dont know which type i have etc.

all abit concerning really

im 37, dont smoke, like a drink and could do with loosing some weight

PHIL


----------



## sofaraway

Hi Phil, 

No i don't think it's the end of your world, it is potentially the start of a new way of living for you. I know many people have said on this forum that if it wasn't for a diabetes diagnosis then they wouldn't have lost weight, eat healthy and exercise as they now do and they wouldn't feel so well. 

It would seem from the info you have given so far that you are likely type 2, but your doctor will be able to confirm that tommorrow hopefully. Let us know how you get on


----------



## bev

Hi and Welcome to the forum!

It most certainly in NOT the end of your world! It may be that you will be taking a different route from now on - but your life isnt over! My son is type 1 (11) and diagnosed 5 months ago - he does is own injections and carb counting etc and we hope he will go on a pump soon.

You are bound to feel upset about this now - its normal - and its the shock factor. But i promise you that if your diabetic - then it will fit into your life very quickly. Whether your type 1 or 2 - this site is the place to be - there are both types on here - all with wonderful and practical advice.

Please dont worry - we will all help you through this. Bev


----------



## Steff

good morning phil and welcome to the site, firstly when you go to the doctors tomorrow it should leave you alot clear minded , as for this minute in time have you been diagnosed? or is that why your going tomorrow to the docs ?. At first it is all very daunting was for me and im 4 month in now im still learning new things everyday..I dont smoke or drink so when i was diagnosed i thought why me i have no bad habits but i just had to get my head around it , like everyone else on here i have my "why me" days but its pigs and troughs.This place is great you will always have some one on here willing to help advise we are all in the same boat so any help advice guidance  just ask away 

Stef x


----------



## Northerner

Hi Phil, and welcome! 7.2 isn't horrendous, so if you do have your diagnosis confirmed then hopefully it will have been caught early. Hope all goes well with your next appointment - try to stay calm, no point in worrying until you know what's happening! And no, it's not the end of the world - diabetics can do virtually anything, and it often leads to a healthier lifestyle and improved quality of life! We have people here who skydive, run marathons, go adventure racing, do triathlons etc., plus some more sedate things too - it's not compulsory!


----------



## Bailey2001

Hi Nikki, many thanks for your reply, as you can imagine, im "bricking" it somewhat.  My knowledge of the condition is limited..of course, ive looked on the net about it but after 2 hours ive come away convinced i will be dead within 6 months!

Im not expecing miracles, but i was just wondering if sometimes its possible to control it without medication? 

i will of course try to do more research but as you can imagine, right now, everything seems doom and gloom...

personally if i have to give up pizza for the rest of my life, that really doesnt bother me 

Phil


----------



## DiabeticDave

Stay cool my man........I've only been diagnosed for two weeks...mine was 11.4. Embrace your new you (not that you have a choice), eat fit, be fit.


----------



## Bailey2001

i know in time i will have to accept things and eating well and more excercise is something im actually looking forward to.

Im just in free fall at the moment with worry, panic attacks etc, thinking im not going to be able to control the levels etc

i know im jumping gun somewhat there!


----------



## Steff

not at all phil we all have been there its just a natural reaction,

why me ? how am i going to cope? will i be able to take this all in ? we ask ourselves so many questions i even thought if i had of done anything diffirent could i of avoided getting diabetes, like northerner says try and keep calm untill you have seen the doc x
please come back on tomorrow and let us all know how it went


----------



## Bailey2001

hi steff, thanks for that...naturally tomorrow cant come soon enough but on the other side im fearing the worst....i wonder if he will give me some kind of list of what foods i can and cant eat? i fear i may take this out on the cross trainer this evening in my local gym!!!!!


----------



## Steff

well i was given leaflets as well as an address for a site on the web ..Im still waiting to see a dietician so im guessing i will get all that kind of stuff off her , Ive genreally got used to my own common sense when it comes to what i can/cant eat , I think alot say theres nothing you cant eat just have  right amounts in modearation, please dont quote me on that people lol


----------



## Bailey2001

i see, i just basically got told this morning that i can forget having any more sugar.

probably not the most expansive piece of information ive been given but it was only by someone doing the test!

impatiently, i shall what tomorrow brings

im really sorry for my witterings on!


----------



## Steff

dont be silly your naturally inquisitive like us all in the beginning 

never worry about that in here sa what you want tis an open forum x


----------



## Bailey2001

thanks steff 

i suppose im just so in the dark, i dont even know diff between type 1 or 2! lol

all i hope is, that i can make things better with excercise and diet!


----------



## Northerner

Bailey2001 said:


> Im not expecing miracles, but i was just wondering if sometimes its possible to control it without medication? Phil



It depends on what type it is. Type 1's don't produce insulin, so they have to inject it. Type 2's produce insulin, but their bodies are resistant to it - the sensitivity to insulin can be improved by good diet and exercise, so many do not need medication. Some Type 2's can take pills to improve their sensitivity if diet and exercise aren't bringing the levels down sufficiently, and finally, some Type 2's take insulin. So, you can see that there is a very broad spectrum!

And you are allowed the occasional treat, how many depends on your regime.


----------



## Bailey2001

oh nooo northener! that is no good! lol just shows how ignorant i am, i always thought type 1 was that your levels where low, and type 2, the other way.

i would assumei will have to go and have more tests to determine the type i am?


----------



## angel30eyes

Bailey2001 said:


> hi everyone
> 
> well...after months of toe tingling and things just not adding up (rashes not clearing etc)..i went and had a diabetes test this morning
> 
> and to my horror i came up at 7.2mm (after nothing to eat since last night)
> 
> obviously, im quite upset, think you could tell that by my blood pressure reading!
> 
> i have an appointment with my doc tomorrow to see what can be done etc..so at the moment my knowledge is limited, so i dont know which type i have etc.
> 
> all abit concerning really
> 
> im 37, dont smoke, like a drink and could do with loosing some weight
> 
> PHIL



Hi there, when i first did the fasting test i was 8.7 then i went to the doc the next day to have the dreaded lucozade test and shot up to 27.6 so i should imagine that is next on your doc's list to have the glucose test which in my case was have 3 lots of bloods done over a few hours whilst drinking lucozade which made me sick so had to do it twice  evil stuff lol


----------



## Bailey2001

i can hardly wait! someone please can me a shotgun!


----------



## Northerner

Bailey2001 said:


> oh nooo northener! that is no good! lol just shows how ignorant i am, i always thought type 1 was that your levels where low, and type 2, the other way.
> 
> i would assumei will have to go and have more tests to determine the type i am?



Usually, Type 1's have more acute symptoms - because their pancreas has stopped producing insulin, their levels can very quickly go sky high. Mine was 37 and I had become extremely ill  in the space of 3 days. It's normally younger people and children that get this - although that's not always the case, as I was 49! I suspect you are Type 2, but it's by no means certain as a lot of older people can get a slow-onset version of Type 1 - I suspect in my case that my pancreas started failing over a period of about 2 years before I caught a virus which finally put paid to it, hence the acute illness.

There is a test they can do do determine your Type if it's not obvious, called a C-peptide test. This shows whether you are still producing insulin or not.


----------



## mikep1979

hi phil,

trust me its not the end of your world even though you feel it is now. i have been diabetic for over 9 years now. if you need any advice please dont hesitate to ask 

mike


----------



## Vanessa

Bailey 2001 - I can understand your reaction as it was so similar to mine, along with the "this can't be happening to me" belief.  Just wanted to add that old familiar saying of "don't panic" as although diabetes has changed my lifestyle, on the whole it is for the better and, after 18 months so many of those irritating little health problems that had plagued me for a considerable time have actually gone away.

At first there seems to be so much to take in and so many people telling you that you can't do/eat that you think you will never deal with it.  Should the doctor confirm a diagnosis of diabetes tomorrow then you will still feel shell shocked so don't be worried about asking for advice and help.  People on this forum are generally very supportive and helpful


----------



## Bailey2001

thank you for all your kind words.  I know you have all been in this boat before and its encouraging to see that most of you have got it under control.   i can see where you are coming from vanessa regarding the health problems, maybe its all linked and when you look down the years, maybe it was down to this? in a way i hope it is.

problem for me, im one of lifes worriers, and will start freting if something like the back garden fence falls over! so currently, hyperventilating about it all and already thinking about having a cardiac arrest...hopefully that will not happen 

i shall try to stay positive but its such a minefield im concerned i wont be able to take it in

although did have a glass of water and a jacket potatoe with baked beans at lunch, instead of a pint of lager and a chicken curry!


----------



## DiabeticDave

Bailey2001 said:


> thank you for all your kind words.  I know you have all been in this boat before and its encouraging to see that most of you have got it under control.   i can see where you are coming from vanessa regarding the health problems, maybe its all linked and when you look down the years, maybe it was down to this? in a way i hope it is.
> 
> problem for me, im one of lifes worriers, and will start freting if something like the back garden fence falls over! so currently, hyperventilating about it all and already thinking about having a cardiac arrest...hopefully that will not happen
> 
> i shall try to stay positive but its such a minefield im concerned i wont be able to take it in
> 
> *although did have a glass of water and a jacket potatoe with baked beans at lunch, instead of a pint of lager and a chicken curry*!



There you go....easy!!!, mind you, substitute this for an 'Innocent' smoothie, Low fat beans, sweet potato, and you're in the game


----------



## Bailey2001

omg...so i cant even have a jacket potatoe???? im not sure our local pub does things like low fat beans! Im from yorkshire you know, if its not got 4 legs and covered in gravy, we dont want to know! 

as you can see, im boring you all senseless whilst im in the office....


----------



## Corrine

Hi Bailey

There is life afterwards and it does get better.  It is possible to control Diabetes with diet and exercise if you are T2 - as i am doing since my diagnosis last October, and others have been doing far longer than that.  I try and look at it positively in that it was the kick up the backside I needed to eat healthier, cut down on alcohol and start exercising again. Once you get your head around it I am sure you will realise it's not that bad and it certainly doesnt stop you doing the things you did before, apart from to exercise a little moderation while you are doing it!  Let me know how you get on.


----------



## Bailey2001

Corrine, that is a positive message (they all have been)...im looking forward to getting the diet and exercise back on track..im a big built lad but it wouldnt harm me to shed alot...one would assume that you can still enjoy a glass of wine? used to be a lager lout but as ive got older i tend to stick to red wine. phil


----------



## Steff

Bailey2001 said:


> Corrine, that is a positive message (they all have been)...im looking forward to getting the diet and exercise back on track..im a big built lad but it wouldnt harm me to shed alot...one would assume that you can still enjoy a glass of wine? used to be a lager lout but as ive got older i tend to stick to red wine. phil



A recent study from Italy shows that drinking wine with meals may help to control diabetes. Diabetics are at increased risk for heart attacks after eating because breaking down food produces large amounts of oxidants that convert the bad LDL cholesterol to oxidized LDL cholesterol that forms plaques in arteries, and thicken blood to form clots. This study shoes that one cup of red wine reduces the amount of oxidants and blood thickening that normally occur after a diabetic eats.

there you go  x


----------



## Bailey2001

thats great, i wont feel too worried by having a glass after dinner then....glad i converted from beer to wine  going to the gym now (sneaking offearly) thank u all for your support phil


----------



## Steff

Bailey2001 said:


> thats great, i wont feel too worried by having a glass after dinner then....glad i converted from beer to wine  going to the gym now (sneaking offearly) thank u all for your support phil



not a problem thats why we are all here anytime 
have fun at the gym 

take care 
S


----------



## Corrine

Fantastic news for me and Phil then Steff - thanks for that! 

Phil - I used to be a big white wine drinker but usually drink red now (or not as much white!) or if I'm going out vodka diet coke or gin and slimline? 

I've also suffered with high blood pressure for years and since I've started exercising again that's come down quite a bit and I think thats a lot to do with being overweight and a coach potato before!  I've lost nearly 2 stone since October - its taken a while but so far I dont feel that I am missing out on anything and when I saw my DSN at the end of January she was really pleased with my progress.  So my thinking is - if I can do it - anyone can!


----------



## Steff

Corrine said:


> Fantastic news for me and Phil then Steff - thanks for that!
> 
> Phil - I used to be a big white wine drinker but usually drink red now (or not as much white!) or if I'm going out vodka diet coke or gin and slimline?
> 
> I've also suffered with high blood pressure for years and since I've started exercising again that's come down quite a bit and I think thats a lot to do with being overweight and a coach potato before!  I've lost nearly 2 stone since October - its taken a while but so far I dont feel that I am missing out on anything and when I saw my DSN at the end of January she was really pleased with my progress.  So my thinking is - if I can do it - anyone can!



no problem i like to give out good news you see haha


----------



## Bailey2001

Corrine, that is marvellous....and do you feel better inside? can you tell?

looking at all these bmi thing, i should be dead already, but in my defence after years of weight training, muscle builds and i cant see how im ever going to be stick thin to suit the index!

i can definitely do more with eating, and to some extent drinking, so it encouraging to see you have done so well to lose 2 stone...i will just have to kiss goodbye to pizza, burgers, currys etc..but if it means feeling better, than its not even a sacrifice to me

phil


----------



## Corrine

Yes I do feel better and it's encouraging to know it's working!  Its also made my running a lot easier now I've lost half of what I need to as I dont have as much extra weight to carry around.  Personally I don't think it's about being stick thin - rather following a healthy lifestyle - and don't get me wrong I do still eat burgers, the odd curry and pizza but they are mainly home made which I also think makes a great difference.  My grandparents had the right philosophy - everything in moderation and I haven't really denied myself anything!


----------



## Steff

well said corrine i must totally agree about home made making the diffirence  i make curries, pasta dishes, burgers pizza all myself , although  my job is  in a kitchen so you would think i'd be used to it , but its diffirent when you get home you dont want to bring the job home with you if you get what i mean ? i was just in a habit of putting something under the grill or in a microwave for convinience now i got the bug i want everything home made


----------



## Corrine

Yes - I get that!  Fortunately I do like cooking and feel like I'm cheating if I dont do it all homemade.  And I also get to keep a check on what actually goes in it.


----------



## Steff

yup thats the key knowing what is going in every meal you have , makes me proud as well when i see my kids eating something i have made myself lol


----------



## MCH

*Gym Membership*

Just on the subject of exercise, I managed to get my GP to sign a form for my local (council) gym which has meant I am currently getting cheaper membership partly because of borderline blood pressure results and also because of the diabetes. Might be worth enquiring if they do this where you are.


----------



## Corrine

That's great - I always feel really good when you get a 'mmm...that was nice' comment!


----------



## Steff

thanks very much for that MCH  im going to do that !


cheers


----------



## Corrine

MCH said:


> Just on the subject of exercise, I managed to get my GP to sign a form for my local (council) gym which has meant I am currently getting cheaper membership partly because of borderline blood pressure results and also because of the diabetes. Might be worth enquiring if they do this where you are.



Thanks for that MCH.  I'm a bit of a runner at heart - I do keep toying with the idea of gym membership but I always get bored.....!!


----------



## Steff

Corrine said:


> Thanks for that MCH.  I'm a bit of a runner at heart - I do keep toying with the idea of gym membership but I always get bored.....!!



im the same the OH tells me off he says whats he point in joining you will just get bored I joined a rosemary connelly fitness class i lasted 4 weeks , im terrible grrr


----------



## Corrine

steff09 said:


> im the same the OH tells me off he says whats he point in joining you will just get bored I joined a rosemary connelly fitness class i lasted 4 weeks , im terrible grrr



Lol I know that feeling!  One time I went and couldn't find a parking space so I went back home


----------



## Steff

tut tut lol my excuse would of been the bus broke down and it had already started anyway, ive had this huge gym ball that i bounce around on for 6 month and i love it , you can have hours of fun


----------



## Corrine

I think I just joined the wrong gym - the people were boring, the equipment was always packed and the air con was cr*p!


----------



## Steff

lol i personally dont want to join a gym im confident enough to do my own exercises and know whats right for myself , well that was until MCH  said about what he/she  got lol


----------



## Corrine

I think that's why I would rather run - I know what I'm doing and where I am going - I can go at my own pace at a time that suits me and I dont have to wait around for anyone else!


----------



## Bailey2001

so what people are saying is, if you stick to fresh produce instead of all these chemical filled meals, chances are things will improve? morning btw


----------



## Steff

morning bailey 

yeah preety much you knwo what your dealing with and what goes in if you home make , i mean its not always practical if you have a busy home life or work etc etc but its always satifysing i find , also if im in a bad mood i can take it out on the food while i make it


----------



## Bailey2001

thats cool steff..its all a learning curve for me...i suppose sometimes you need things like this to happen in your life to get things back on track...i guess your body can only take so much crap.  Which is good as i have a 7 year old son, so his diet will also improve..the whole Big D has shaken me up and last thing i want to do is leave my lad without a father


----------



## Steff

yes bailey same here i have a 7 yr old son to 
well let us know what happes 2day wont you


----------



## Bailey2001

yeah of course i will...no idea what will happen, is there a set routine GPs go through? will i be rushed off in a ambulence with flashing lights? do they just monitor you at the begginging without drugs? i suppose everyone is a different case!


----------



## Steff

no no @ ambulance hun gosh , he will or she will say right your t2 maybe try you with diet control and see how you get on , give you a meter that you prick your finger with and take your blood sugar levels if he dnt give you 1 a diary would b e an idea also , so they will maybe check your weight and feet i aint to sure that might come later .you then see how you get on under diet control and exercise etc etc and if he/she dont think its going well they put you on tablets , but thats diffirent in every case and every individual this is just how things happned and in this order for ME


----------



## Bailey2001

ahhh well that is making things much easier to digest...thanks steff..must admit, the whole feet tingling is really my only niggle on the whole...quite bizarre!

i was being abit silly about the ambulence thing...but on a serious note, i have a fairly responsbile job and time off visiting hospitals every week would not be good for me!


----------



## Vanessa

GPs do follow a protocol for diagnosing diabetes, reaching an assessment of what type it is and making decisions about care.  For type 2's the NICE guidelines are clear and a patient version is available at the following link should you need it

http://www.nice.org.uk/nicemedia/pdf/CG66T2DInfoforpublic.pdf


----------



## MCH

steff09 said:


> lol i personally dont want to join a gym im confident enough to do my own exercises and know whats right for myself , well that was until MCH  said about what he/she  got lol




Hi Steff,
I never used to fancy a gym and preferred something like an aerobics class - I think the idea that if you didn't go somone might be worried about you kept me going regularly! I have now found that because I go to the gym about the same times and days each week, I have got to know a few people to say hello to and this has helped me to keep going regularly. (That and my personal digital radio that means I can listen to radio 7 while at the gym!)
PS I am a she.


----------



## Bailey2001

ive just got into the routine of going on the Cross trainer for 40 mins....drift off into my own little world...thinking about adding some swimming back into the system...terrified of doing lots of weights, because this will only bulk me up further!


----------



## Steff

lol ty MCH  i was nt sure form your name of your gender


----------



## Bailey2001

Well i went to the docs on friday and he was very calm whilst i staggered in sweating with nerves, telling him i was dying etc and to phone me an ambluence! after i had calmed down abit and had my BP taken, it was high but lower than when i had taken my test at Lloyds...so firstly, he doesnt want to put me on any medication for that as yet but will be monitored..regarding the DB...He was also very laid back about this and told me not to worry at all about it, and that these tests are not overly accurate...so i have to take one properly next week and to see him in 2 weeks..so obviously, he doesnt feel i am at deaths door just yet!


----------



## Northerner

Bailey2001 said:


> Well i went to the docs on friday and he was very calm whilst i staggered in sweating with nerves, telling him i was dying etc and to phone me an ambluence! after i had calmed down abit and had my BP taken, it was high but lower than when i had taken my test at Lloyds...so firstly, he doesnt want to put me on any medication for that as yet but will be monitored..regarding the DB...He was also very laid back about this and told me not to worry at all about it, and that these tests are not overly accurate...so i have to take one properly next week and to see him in 2 weeks..so obviously, he doesnt feel i am at deaths door just yet!



Good news Phil - glad to hear it and hope this has calmed your nerves a bit (a lot!)


----------



## Corrine

Bailey2001 said:


> Well i went to the docs on friday and he was very calm whilst i staggered in sweating with nerves, telling him i was dying etc and to phone me an ambluence! after i had calmed down abit and had my BP taken, it was high but lower than when i had taken my test at Lloyds...so firstly, he doesnt want to put me on any medication for that as yet but will be monitored..regarding the DB...He was also very laid back about this and told me not to worry at all about it, and that these tests are not overly accurate...so i have to take one properly next week and to see him in 2 weeks..so obviously, he doesnt feel i am at deaths door just yet!



Thats good news Phil - I hope you feel better about the whole thing now.


----------



## Tezzz

Bailey2001 said:


> so what people are saying is, if you stick to fresh produce instead of all these chemical filled meals, chances are things will improve? morning btw



Ready meals are banned in my flat.

Hows about this  for something healthy tonight - grilled skinless chicken breasts, lashings of fresh veg and some rice or pasta to go with it. Even I can cook that! And a glass of wine for pudding 

Hmm I've got the munchies now so I'm going to have some carrot batons till din dins.


----------



## Bailey2001

brightontez said:


> Ready meals are banned in my flat.
> 
> Hows about this  for something healthy tonight - grilled skinless chicken breasts, lashings of fresh veg and some rice or pasta to go with it. Even I can cook that! And a glass of wine for pudding
> 
> Hmm I've got the munchies now so I'm going to have some carrot batons till din dins.




*pours glass of wine in frying pan to cook with chicken...pass me the cream tez 

only kidding

apparently im having chicken and bacon pasta bake tonight...im probably going to get told off now by you guys for having something out of a jar..(nothing fried, on the george formby thing)...am i better just skipping the pasta bake and just having pasta and chicken?


----------



## Corrine

Bailey2001 said:


> *pours glass of wine in frying pan to cook with chicken...pass me the cream tez
> 
> only kidding
> 
> apparently im having chicken and bacon pasta bake tonight...im probably going to get told off now by you guys for having something out of a jar..(nothing fried, on the george formby thing)...am i better just skipping the pasta bake and just having pasta and chicken?



If I buy something ready made I always look at the label to see how much fat, salt etc its got in it.  The diabetes.org website have some recommendations in terms of what you should be going for.  Last night I had a massive salad and some oven baked chicken (no skin).  Have a look at the food section on diabetes.org - it hsa some very good pointers.


----------



## Bailey2001

Corrine said:


> If I buy something ready made I always look at the label to see how much fat, salt etc its got in it.  The diabetes.org website have some recommendations in terms of what you should be going for.  Last night I had a massive salad and some oven baked chicken (no skin).  Have a look at the food section on diabetes.org - it hsa some very good pointers.




thanks corrine, i think i will just skip the pasta bake and have the chicken oven baked with some veg

thanks


----------



## Corrine

Bailey2001 said:


> thanks corrine, i think i will just skip the pasta bake and have the chicken oven baked with some veg
> 
> thanks



No worries Phil - everything in moderation according to me!


----------

